# Mikrofon nimmt nur Musik auf.



## Neok (20. Januar 2006)

Hallo ich hab ein Problem,
wenn ich irgendwas mit meinem Mikrofon aufnehmen will und denn reinspreche, hört man nix(genauso bei TeamSpeak) wenn ich allerdings in Winamp Musik anmache, wird diese aufgenommen bzw. übertragen.

Wie bekomme ich das hin das auch die Sprache aufgenommen wird?


----------



## chmee (21. Januar 2006)

Womit nimmst Du denn auf ?  Hat dieses Programm vielleicht ne eigene Eingangs-Steuerung ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Neok (21. Januar 2006)

Aufnehmen tu ich entweder mit TeamSpeak oder FunnyVoice Recorder, aber auch die Sprachübertragung per TeamSpeak funktioniert eben nicht. Aber das komische ist, wenn einfache Musik abspiele wird diese übertragen, auch wenn die Lautsprecher aus sind, also das gar keine Schallwellen das Mikro erreichen.

Die angehängten Bilder sind die Einstellungen von Windows XP.


----------



## chmee (21. Januar 2006)

Hast Du in der "Systemsteuerung" bei "Sound und Audiogeräte" alles richtig eingestellt ?
Da gibt es noch 2-3 weitere Dinge einzustellen.. Ausprobieren.

mfg chmee


----------



## lg-king (28. Januar 2006)

Mögliche Lösung:

Wähle in der Systemsteurerung den Menüpunkt Sounds und Audigeräte. 

Klicke bei Gerätelautstärke auf erweitert. 

Dann siehe Bild


----------



## Azi (28. Januar 2006)

lg-king hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mögliche Lösung:
> 
> Wähle in der Systemsteurerung den Menüpunkt Sounds und Audigeräte.
> 
> ...


Das ist erst die halbe Wahrheit:


----------



## lg-king (28. Januar 2006)

jop da haste recht


----------

